# My grow area now



## orchideya (Jan 17, 2016)

Small corner in the basement:







Larger tank:












Smaller tank:


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2016)

Really great job and very healthy plants.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 17, 2016)

What an awesome grow area.


----------



## troy (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks great, the back is open for ventilation? How big are they?


----------



## orchideya (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks!
There are no openings, they are totally closed except some small gaps in sliding doors. Otherwise humidity will be way down.
Small tank is overpopulated with phal seedlings, I purchased three flasks of novelties last summer and they grow so fast...
The large is 62 X 22 X 32 inches
small is 60 X 22 X 22 inches


----------



## troy (Jan 17, 2016)

Excellent!! Although you need fresh air for transpiration


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks great!!!


----------



## abax (Jan 17, 2016)

Your plants are sooo healthy and the growing area is very
clean. If anyone deserves a greenhouse, you do.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 18, 2016)

Lovely orchidarium... And too much empty space oke:  Did you varnish the leaves on that phal in the middle of the first pic? lol


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2016)

So clean!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 18, 2016)

You will have to share your secrets on how to appease the fungus gods


----------



## orchideya (Jan 18, 2016)

CambriaWhat said:


> You will have to share your secrets on how to appease the fungus gods



I pray those fungus gods every night :rollhappy:

But seriously, I never had that problem in the tanks since I built them back in 2013. The large one is colder, but humidity hovers between 55 and 60% only, probably not humid enough for fungus.
Smaller tank is very humid, around 80% RH, but it is warm.

I have fans scheduled to turn on for 30 minutes every couple hours and I make sure there is absolutely no water left on the foliage after watering. Pretty tedious job with seedlings, but I like the look of healthy leaves and I only have to water them every 2-3 weeks, so at the end it's not that bad.


----------



## troy (Jan 18, 2016)

Hhmmm, low maintence sounds great!! I have to water alot!!! Although my humidity is 80 percent 24 hours a day


----------



## orchideya (Jan 18, 2016)

Strange that you have to water alot in 80% RH. Maybe you use fast drying mix?
I have small fir bark and perlite in the plastic pots, seedlings in plastic drinking cups with holes in the bottom, it takes quite long to dry out, especially when bark starts to break. So, usually right after repoting with fresh bark I need to water a bit more often, maybe weekly, but after few waterings it gets "low maintenance" again.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 18, 2016)

A very nice setup. Clean, and the plants are so healthy. :clap:


----------



## troy (Jan 18, 2016)

I repot quite often


----------



## TrueNorth (Jan 18, 2016)

Beautifully constructed!


----------



## phraggy (Jan 18, 2016)

A job well done. Super.

Ed


----------



## mSummers (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice setup! What do you use to power the fans?


----------



## orchideya (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks!
Just a regular outlet connected through iPhone charger. Here:
http://orchidlog.blogspot.ca/2013/01/fan-for-orchid-tank.html


----------



## John M (Jan 18, 2016)

That looks great! It's so clean and the plants look so healthy. Although, I'm curious why you don't run the fans 24/7?


----------



## dewittwv (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm so jealous. Lol


----------



## dewittwv (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm so jealous! lol


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 19, 2016)

Awesome setup!!!


----------



## troy (Jan 19, 2016)

This is fully enclosed? The back of it looks open


----------



## orchideya (Jan 19, 2016)

Nope, back is glass. There was an opening at the top - metal mesh lid, but I closed it with plastic glass piece to keep humidity in.
When I just bought them:







and


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 19, 2016)

Looks very nice!


----------



## troy (Jan 19, 2016)

Good luck!!!


----------



## mSummers (Jan 19, 2016)

In a setup like this, should the fans run constantly, or should they be turned off at night when the temperature drops?


----------



## orchideya (Jan 19, 2016)

I run fans just to move air around and help make sure that humidity distributes through the tank. My large tank was without fan for a year and I didn't have any problems, but humidity was around 50%. With fan it went up to 55-60 %.
I don't find it necessary in my conditions to run it 24/7, but I don't have misting or drip system, and water by hands, so there is not much threat of a fungus or other nasty problems that would come up without fans 24/7.


----------

